# 4'X4' CNC Router for sale



## FoggyCarver

I have upgraded to a larger machine and have no room to use the 4×4 cnc router. The router is a FLA kit with NEMA 23 motors. It's capable of cutting 200 ipm. The machine has less than 150 hours actual run time, and can be upgraded. It is a rack and pinion machine with ball screw Z axis. I have invested about 5K into the machine and willing to take $2,500 for the machine. It can be broken down and shipped or picked up local. The machine is currently running and i can show you video and pictures of the machine upon request. It's a solid little machine and if i had more room i'd keep it but it's time to move on.


----------



## AandCstyle

Foggy, where are you located?


----------



## FoggyCarver

I am located Northeastern WV. I can be in MD,Va, and Pa in about a half hour if that gives you a closer idea. I am west of Winchester Va about 40 min.


----------



## joejinky

Photos and videos would be great.


----------



## CharlesNeil

definitely interested, pm me, please


----------



## FoggyCarver

I can't PM yet according to the forum rules. I just joined the forum.


----------



## FoggyCarver

I will post pictures and video soon.


----------



## FoggyCarver




----------



## FoggyCarver

Video of the machine running .


----------



## davidvak

do you still have it for sell? 


> Video of the machine running .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - FoggyCarver





> - FoggyCarver


----------



## FoggyCarver

Yes, it will be available for sale until the end of June when we move into the bigger shop.


----------



## scorelesssteve

still avail?


----------



## FoggyCarver

Yes for about 2 more weeks.


----------



## Ronland

Very interested please contact!!


----------

